# Need a reputable trainer in the Tampa Bay Area



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

My GSD pup is 13 weeks old. I wanted to wait for his final shots to start obedience, just my preference. I'm going to go with a private training, probably not in-home though, since that is almost double. I have been recommended to:

http://www.salingsobedience.com/

but not by anyone with a GSD. Do you guys have experience with trainers in my area? Thanks for the help..


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We go to a SchH club in Plant City, Tampa Bay Working Dog Club. 
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/clubs/south_eastern.htm
It's about 40 minutes from where we live in Riverview. Cindy has been really helpful to me with my obedience and she has a lot of techniques for a lot of different applications. She may do private lessons, you'd have to ask. David Cobb is also an excellent helper. Many people who attend there also work with local AKC groups such as...

http://www.dtcsp.org/

http://www.dtct.org/

I've heard of Saling's from someone with a Golden. They seemed happy with it.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Another option in Plant City is The Doghouse, LLC, which is operated by Carrie Silva and Ivan Balabanov. They do both in-home training, on-site lessons, and 3-week board/training plans. We have worked with them with all our dogs and have been extremely satisfied.


The Doghouse, LLC or 813-707-1293


...Sandi


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I've called and left voicemails at The Doghouse LLC three times. A week later, someone called me back and apologized for the delay, they had a confrontation over the past week with employees. Seemed kind inappropriate to tell a potential customer.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Strange. I'm not sure what that would have been about. Did you happen to get the person's name you talked to? I do know that the past few weeks have been busy around there getting ready for the AWMA Nationals that took place this past weekend. 

Whatever you decide on, have fun training your pup. I just love them at that age!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

